# Heartland Racing Pigeon Federation Announcment



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

As the Vice President of the Heartland Racing Pigeon Federation, I am proud to announce that we are offering low, low shipping prices for both old bird and young bird seasons! $125 for old bird shipping and $50 for young bird shipping! There is no limit to the number of birds for each season. $175 dollars for 19 races! 

We boast to have the lowest shipping costs in all of the U.S.A.!!!

For more information, please visit the Heartland Racing Pigeon Federation website: http://federationpigeons.com/index.html


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How on earth do you guys manage that? That's great!


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Yes, Its pretty amazing! Last year we flew an average of 65 members. From Michigan,Wisconsin, and Minnesota. Come ship with us well pick you up LOL.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Kal-El and Kou, we'll be back next year and I have some new 2011 hopefuls fresh off a 300 mile club win to race against you guys next year.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I beat you guy's in the Midwest Classic this year and I'll do the same next year. Plus I beat most of you last year.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dave we will be back for more in 2012. I think a little side bet might be in order for this coming year. Say club against club. Say best over all bird and best average club speed. What do you say.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

A little wager might work, but my club doesn't do this race. It's just myself and one other.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone want some birds to try out over there?  Since I'm nowhere near close enough to participate in this amazing group, LOL.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Becky
Sure you are you would be in the 1000 mi class, and it is an old bird race.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dave check out the Heartland Racing Pigeon Federation web site and see if your time was really that good. My friend was first place at 531 miles1192.777 ypm and second was also a fellow club member at 512 miles 1151.005 ymp .I my self was 36 out of 575 birds and 47 lofts intered at 938 ypm at 506 miles. Remember our bird were let go on sunday we wern't really in the same race but still you were only a 100 + miles maybe. Still we will race you this comming year. Look forward to Topeka 2012.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

Petracek/5 8 AU 10 LNC BLK C 13:11:52 113.881 02.21 1519.947 261


Yes I was only 100 mi + but it was raining at home with a slight head wind, and I'm real happy with my results.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-20 HEARTLAND RACING PIGEON FEDERATION 07/03/11-14:33
Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: TOPEKA Old Bird Race Flown: 06/26/2011
Released: 07:00 Birds: 575 Lofts: 47 Station: TOPEKA
Weather (Rel) M/C, ESE @ 10, 72 degrees (Arr) PC, S @ 5, 77 degrees

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.17 SAND HILL LO 714 AU 09 SPW BC H 0 20:02:52 531 00.00 1192.777 5
2 0.35 GOLDWING LOF 409 AU 08 CHIC BC C 1 20:03:21 512 27.21 1151.125 15
3 0.52 HUGO LOFT 699 AU 10 UNIT BB C 0 18:33:00 448 31.17 1138.907 5
4 0.70 VANCE CREEK 335 AU 09 SPW BKCH H 0 19:19:57 467 51.08 1110.335 5
5 0.87 SAWICKI/NIEL 9618 IF 08 SCHO BC C 1 19:24:53 467 55.40 1103.629 15
6 1.04 OUTLAW LOFT 6739 AU 06 GSR BB C 0 19:20:49 460 01:01 1093.667 5
7 1.22 SILVER LOFT 902 AU 08 VIK BC C 4 18:40:49 432 01:03 1084.052 10
8 1.39 BREAK-A-WAY 249 AU 08 POLK BC C 3 19:42:17 464 01:18 1070.152 10
9 1.57 VANCE CREEK 344 AU 08 SPW BCWF H 5 19:48:30 2 01:19 1069.086 10
10 1.74 VANCE CREEK 453 AU 08 SPW BBSP H 3 19:48:32 3 01:19 1069.040 10
11 1.91 VINCE PIGEON 318 AU 10 UNIT DC C 0 18:54:59 434 01:14 1067.742 5
12 2.09 MATHSON GREG 644 AU 09 LAX BB H 0 18:51:15 430 01:17 1063.618 5
13 2.26 RUBIO BOYS L 33629 AU 10 JEDD BB H 5 18:58:01 433 01:19 1060.529 10
14 2.43 DAKOTA LOFT 163 AU 06 DL BB H 0 18:31:33 410 01:25 1044.553 5
15 2.61 DAKOTA LOFT 9221 AU 05 SSS BC C 0 18:33:40 2 01:28 1041.366 5
16 2.78 CITY SLICKER 2926 AU 07 WRP BB H 0 19:48:19 453 01:39 1038.074 5
17 2.96 LAKEVIEW LOF 432 AU 07 RCR BC C 1 19:45:30 450 01:40 1035.594 15
18 3.13 GOLDWING LOF 58 AU 06 SPW BC C 0-04:42:07 2 01:55 1035.264 5
19 3.30 DROP ZONE LO 67520 AU 08 ARPU BB C 0 19:51:29 452 01:45 1030.032 5
20 3.48 KARENS LOFT 6789 AU 06 WRV GRIZ C 0 20:12:22 460 01:53 1022.286 5
21 3.65 LAKEVIEW LOF 104 AU 09 RCR BCWF H 3 19:58:18 2 01:53 1018.562 10
22 3.83 HALVERSON DI 817 AU 09 LAX BBPI C 0 18:54:04 410 01:49 1010.466 5
23 4.00 KARENS LOFT 34175 AU 07 A BB H 0 20:29:42 2 02:10 1000.402 5
24 4.17 DAKOTA LOFT 246 AU 07 DL BC H 0 19:04:57 3 01:59 996.428 5
25 4.35 HAY LOFT 72 AU 09 RCR BB H 5 20:02:42 443 02:09 995.049 10
26 4.52 DAKOTA LOFT 222 AU 07 DL BC C 0 19:06:17 4 02:00 994.599 5
27 4.70 SILVER LOFT 59 AU 08 VIK RC C 0 19:48:26 2 02:11 988.667 5
28 4.87 TOMS LOFT 4662 AU 09 WRP BB H 0 20:25:45 451 02:20 984.530 5
29 5.04 KARENS LOFT 237 AU 09 CVF 0 20:47:14 3 02:28 979.198 5
30 5.22 BJERKE TODD 812 AU 08 SPO BB H 0 19:25:16 411 02:18 971.275 5
31 5.39 DAKOTA LOFT 12 AU 08 HOM BB C 1 19:24:16 5 02:18 970.566 15
32 5.57 HALVERSON DI 147 AU 10 LAX BC C 0 19:24:50 2 02:19 968.726 5
33 5.74 LIAB FAMILY 8703 AU 08 RRVF BB C 0 19:53:31 422 02:30 960.629 5
34 5.91 DAKOTA LOFT 343 AU 08 DL BC C 0 19:33:48 6 02:28 958.292 5
35 6.09 SILVER LOFT 6058 AU 06 VIK BB C 5 20:19:44 3 02:42 949.967 10
36 6.26 KIRKWOOD FAM 25449 AU 10 I SILV H 0-06:12:09 506 03:22 938.030 5
37 6.43 SILVER LOFT 6074 AU 06 VIK BB C 0 20:31:52 4 02:54 935.784 5
38 6.61 DAKOTA LOFT 38 AU 09 DL BC H 0 20:04:57 7 02:59 920.262 5
39 6.78 DAKOTA LOFT 258 AU 07 DL BC H 5 20:10:44 8 03:05 913.532 10
40 6.96 DAKOTA LOFT 7354 AU 07 MC BC C 0 20:15:39 9 03:10 907.886 5
41 7.13 DAKOTA LOFT 26 AU 09 DL RC C 0 20:18:27 10 03:12 904.703 5
42 7.30 SAND HILL LO 424 AU 10 SPW BB C 0-07:37:48 2 04:12 901.514 5
43 7.48 DAKOTA LOFT 8055 AU 08 RRP BC H 0 20:22:17 11 03:16 900.380 5
44 7.65 DAKOTA LOFT 295 AU 07 DL DC C 0 20:24:42 12 03:19 897.676 5
45 7.83 KEIPER ROBER 410 AU 10 LAX S C 0 20:26:58 407 03:26 888.164 5
46 8.00 DAKOTA LOFT 44 AU 06 DL BB H 0 20:36:54 13 03:31 884.269 5
47 8.17 BRAUN JIM 250 AU 10 SPW BC H 0-06:48:11 489 04:24 872.704 5
48 8.35 VANCE CREEK 358 AU 08 SPW BC H 0-06:34:17 4 04:43 845.015 5
49 8.52 KIRKWOOD FAM 644 AU 10 SPW GRIZ H 3-07:57:43 2 05:08 844.230 10
50 8.70 BJERKE TODD 602 AU 08 VLY DC H 0 21:20:22 2 04:13 841.339 5
51 8.87 CITY SLICKER 8389 AU 08 METR BCSP H 0-06:15:57 2 04:45 836.070 5
52 9.04 HUGO LOFT 695 AU 10 UNIT BC C 0-06:08:23 2 04:45 833.114 5
53 9.22 SAWICKI/NIEL 708 AU 09 CVF BC H 4-06:50:34 2 04:59 831.582 10
54 9.39 LONETREE LOF 3221 AU 08 WRP BC H 3-06:13:10 447 04:51 826.777 10
55 9.57 HUGO LOFT 28680 AU 10 JEDD BB C 0-06:15:47 3 04:53 826.657 5
56 9.74 SAWICKI/NIEL 8802 AU 08 METR DC H 0-06:58:52 3 05:07 824.659 5
57 9.91 SILVER LOFT 7045 AU 07 METR BB C 0-06:03:08 5 05:05 806.398 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
58 10.09 KIRKWOOD FAM 239 AU 09 SPW BLK C 2-08:52:48 3 06:03 802.367 10
59 10.26 VANCE CREEK 341 AU 09 SPW BLCH C 0-07:28:20 5 05:37 800.514 5
60 10.43 SAND HILL LO 769 AU 09 SPW SILV C 5-09:50:17 3 06:25 799.277 10
61 10.61 HUGO LOFT 28641 AU 10 JEDD DC C 0-06:52:34 4 05:29 795.986 5
62 10.78 VANCE CREEK 305 AU 09 SPW BLCH H 1-07:37:37 6 05:46 793.338 10
63 10.96 HUGO LOFT 28640 AU 10 JEDD BC H 0-06:58:58 5 05:36 790.883 5
64 11.13 SILVER LOFT 3894 AU 09 VIK DC C 0-06:25:16 6 05:27 787.880 5
65 11.30 LONETREE LOF 1320 AU 08 AHPI DC C 0-07:07:36 2 05:46 782.023 5
66 11.48 VINCE PIGEON 748 AU 09 APC BB C 4-06:40:37 2 05:39 779.315 10
67 11.65 BRAUN JIM 191 AU 10 SPW BB C 0-08:56:40 2 06:33 772.116 5
68 11.83 VINCE PIGEON 40940 AU 08 AA BB C 0-06:49:48 3 05:48 772.068 5
69 12.00 SILVER LOFT 901 AU 08 VIK BB C 3-06:46:39 7 05:48 770.784 10
70 12.17 LONETREE LOF 2076 AU 07 WRP BLK C 2-07:27:34 3 06:06 766.798 10
71 12.35 GOLDWING LOF 51 AU 07 SPW GRIZ C 5-09:59:47 3 07:01 765.611 10
72 12.52 BJERKE TODD 7340 AU 07 MC BBWF H 0-06:08:10 3 05:39 765.045 5
73 12.70 KIRKWOOD FAM 604 AU 10 SPW GRIZ H 4-09:49:18 4 07:00 763.541 10
74 12.87 VANCE CREEK 315 AU 09 SPW GRIZ C 0-08:23:24 7 06:32 759.751 5
75 13.04 MATHSON GREG 531 AU 08 LAX BC H 0-06:57:11 2 06:01 759.410 5
76 13.22 SAWICKI/NIEL 1075 AU 10 NFL BC 0-08:27:44 4 06:36 757.161 5
77 13.39 KOU XIONG 521 AU 09 APC BCWF H 1-06:50:53 425 06:03 754.748

SAND HILL LOFT is the guy selling the proven young birds , Goldwing loft our top flyer and I fly under the Kirkwood family loft name. I'm happy with 36 for the first year I flew birds in this race.
Yes Dave your bird did fly very well for the conditions


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Post a picture of that black cock for me Dave! I love good blacks, plus hawks don't touch em!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

My SPW 239 2009 is a black hen and I have 2 sons that race well off her and I sending two late hatches off one the sons to Fadedracer, one black and the other a black check. She was the 58 bird out of 575 birds intered into the Topeka race this year. Sorry don't know how to post pictures.


----------

